# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Po gatuaj...

## HELEN OF TROY

Me qe tema u mbyll 
po hap nje te te re...
  ika te bej nje lakror me spinaq ...

----------


## Endless

se mos harrosh te na besh me dije dhe kur ti hidhesh kripen moj lol

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

ehe nuk do haroj
do sjell foto qe te me besosh

----------


## fashion_girl

ca eshte lakror????????'na falni por se kam degjuar ndonjehere kte fjale!

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

fashion shqiptare je ti?
si i thoni juve?

----------


## jesy

sot kam gatuar shum gjera gatova shishqebap me pilaf pastaj bera tollumba buding etj

----------


## mario_kingu

> ca eshte lakror????????'na falni por se kam degjuar ndonjehere kte fjale!


korca e perdor permeti erseka  :ngerdheshje:  
p/sh edhe un kur e degjova per here te pare thash ca o kjo hahahaha
po ma tha nje shok qe eshte nga korca po vet se kam provu 

tani ne tem  qe thoni ju sot doja te gatoja dicka per my baby se ishte ne pun edhe thash ta bej edhe un njehere ne vit te jet happy  sot e bera off se  debor peroja te beja pun  :ngerdheshje: 

edhe filova vura  patate me mish  ne furre  po mendje un me mer  nje  klient ne telfon per nje pun qe kam marr dal ne  yard un edhe muabet   gati 1 ore kur shikoj tym nga guzhina ja bej me vete oh shit ja mbyll telefonin ati edhe heq tepsin nga furii cte shikoj ishin ba qe edhe macja si hante 

cte bej cte bej  nje te vajt  ne nje restorant kinez  edhe china food  edhe nje vere te mira edhe vajta ne shtepi po prisja nusen vin ajo sa hap deren ma ben mua ca eshte ber ketu  vinte era tere shpia nga tepsia e djegur 

ja bej un ajde ulu ketu po lej fjalet  kur pa china food ajo qeshi  [i love that smile]

kur mbaruam me thot po mire ku e ke ven tepsin i them brenda ne furr e ke ngriu pastroj tani hahahahaha 
my god i love her 

here tjeter po mora nje iniciativ te till do shikoj ketu ne forum per ndonje formul 
rrespekte all

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> korca e perdor permeti erseka :D 
> p/sh edhe un kur e degjova per here te pare thash ca o kjo hahahaha
> po ma tha nje shok qe eshte nga korca po vet se kam provu 
> 
> tani ne tem  qe thoni ju sot doja te gatoja dicka per my baby se ishte ne pun edhe thash ta bej edhe un njehere ne vit te jet happy  sot e bera off se  debor peroja te beja pun :D
> 
> edhe filova vura  patate me mish  ne furre  po mendje un me mer  nje  klient ne telfon per nje pun qe kam marr dal ne  yard un edhe muabet   gati 1 ore kur shikoj tym nga guzhina ja bej me vete oh shit ja mbyll telefonin ati edhe heq tepsin nga furii cte shikoj ishin ba qe edhe macja si hante 
> 
> cte bej cte bej  nje te vajt  ne nje restorant kinez  edhe china food  edhe nje vere te mira edhe vajta ne shtepi po prisja nusen vin ajo sa hap deren ma ben mua ca eshte ber ketu  vinte era tere shpia nga tepsia e djegur 
> ...


Hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
Ti formulen shife,po mos e fut ne furr...

----------


## busavata

> ca eshte* lakror*????????'na falni por se kam degjuar ndonjehere kte fjale!


asht pik muzikore e grupit ABBA , viteve 80-a , e kan ba enkas per inati te imperjalistave ...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> asht pik muzikore e grupit ABBA , viteve 80-a , e kan ba enkas per inati te imperjalistave ... :D


Hahaaaa.
Grup revizjonist.

Lakrori;eshte byrek,i bere me copa mishi e peté te shkérmoqura....etj etj...

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

lyva nji cop buke me nutella  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## stern

*Te befte mire ty siper

Un caffe caffe dhe prap caffe
Asnjehere nuk ha mengjes*

----------


## Izadora

Vetem mengjesin kam gatuar, mengjes anglez  :ngerdheshje:  


Sa per drek mendoj te bej nje tave me vic dhe perime . 
Se di sa do ta ta realizoj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

izadora ckuqe njeher mishin me domate edhe qep ose cfare gje do te vesh
pastaj ckuq pak perimet 
une gjithmone i fut ne fure kshu lloj gjellrash me ate taven  me kapak 
behen me te shishme edhe nuk ju ikin vitaminat


per sot bera kecke ne fure me patate

lol mos me pyesni se cfare eshte kecka

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> izadora ckuqe njeher mishin me domate edhe qep ose cfare gje do te vesh
> pastaj ckuq pak perimet 
> une gjithmone i fut ne fure kshu lloj gjellrash me ate taven  me kapak 
> behen me te shishme edhe nuk ju ikin vitaminat
> 
> 
> per sot bera kecke ne fure me patate
> 
> lol mos me pyesni se cfare eshte kecka


"Epo,kur ben edhe ti sikur gatuan,mos nglelte njeri pa ckuqur mishin me domate....."Mos genje qe i fut ne furre,ti vetem e kontrollon,per te gatuar,gatuajn te tjeret....(ja more frymen vjerres).
Pershendetje pioniere.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> "Epo,kur ben edhe ti sikur gatuan,mos nglelte njeri pa ckuqur mishin me domate....."Mos genje qe i fut ne furre,ti vetem e kontrollon,per te gatuar,gatuajn te tjeret....(ja more frymen vjerres).
> Pershendetje pioniere.


hahahha e di ti ate me mire nje tenxhere me presion se sa nje vjere ne pension:P
aman na iku jeta duke lar edhe gatuar
he me thuaj cdo te te bej :P
pershendetje grevist e paske pushim nga diktatura sot e :syte zemra:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> hahahha e di ti ate me mire nje tenxhere me presion se sa nje vjere ne pension:P
> aman na iku jeta duke lar edhe gatuar
> he me thuaj cdo te te bej :P
> pershendetje grevist e paske pushim nga diktatura sot e:@hh


Hahaaaaaaaa
Qahu,qahu nga vjerra!Ku ka me mire se sa vjera ne pensjon,eshte si nje tenxhere e prishur me presjon.
Vertet na iku jeta,duke lare e gatuar te tjeret....(si nuk pertojn)
Pushim sot,e diele,dite aksjoni.

----------


## lisa12

Sot pergatita ca kekse me figutat e krishtlindjeve se me myten kalamojt sme leshin rehat

----------


## fashion_girl

oh flm mario_kingu per pergj!

----------


## RiGerta

E une per te qene e sinqerte hic nuk ja kam doren kuzhines.Naj gje qe eshte gati e vetem ne Mikrovele ta shti kete e di  :me dylbi:  Po shpresoj te mesoj ndoj recete ketu me ju  :buzeqeshje:

----------

